

Security fail: When trusted IT people go bad - mhlakhani
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9204581/Security_fail_When_trusted_IT_people_go_bad?taxonomyName=Security&taxonomyId=17

======
bediger
On the whole, I don't believe this. It reads like an outline of a rejected Dan
Brown novel. It puts the 'F' in FUD.

